# where to get sticky flock for rhinestone templates



## sunshine81069 (Apr 19, 2014)

hi, im in the process of setting up printing and rhinestones business from home < but i am finding it hard to get hold of sticky flock for rhinestone templates.im n the united kingdom pls someone help !!!!1


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

These people are the manufacturer - you can contact them for how to buy.

Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Material Wholesale


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sunshine81069 said:


> hi, im in the process of setting up printing and rhinestones business from home < but i am finding it hard to get hold of sticky flock for rhinestone templates.im n the united kingdom pls someone help !!!!1



You could make it?

homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

katruax said:


> You could make it?
> 
> homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube
> 
> Kevin


Your reputation is already so bad. Please don't make me take legal action on you....


----------



## BeenWatchin (May 1, 2014)

Dang Kevin...you done gone and p*ssed someone else off! I would have to say you are NOT very well liked at this point. How ironic is it that my captcha phrase down there is "Reap What You Sow"?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> On further thought, delete your video or we will sue you. After the success of our distributors towards you, our lawyers and theirs are ready to work.....



I'm not sticking up for kevin, but if you look close you will see the video is made by some guy in another country. Will be kind of hard to sue Kevin for it when it's not his..


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Paula,

It's not about this one post he made. We have a stockpile of information that puts us in an actionable position. His agenda is not obvious to most but he is anti-Sticky Flock and takes every opportunity to do hit jobs on us and our distributors. The back lash from his own customers continues to grow and I just wish he wouldn't go out of his way to start conflicts with us.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Brian I totally understand what you are saying..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have met Brian a couple times at shows. He is a standup guy and has done a lot for this biz.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

katruax said:


> You could make it?
> 
> homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube
> 
> Kevin


whats wrong with this video?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

sunshine81069 said:


> hi, im in the process of setting up printing and rhinestones business from home < but i am finding it hard to get hold of sticky flock for rhinestone templates.im n the united kingdom pls someone help !!!!1



I ship internationally if you still need material.


----------



## napturelle (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi anyone know if any rhinestone template material distributors?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try the rhinestone world


----------



## napturelle (Jan 7, 2021)

into the T said:


> try the rhinestone world


thank you I've researched them and they are too expensive...looking for less expensive options.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

napturelle said:


> thank you I've researched them and they are too expensive...looking for less expensive options.


check this thread for ideas


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Specialty Graphics Vinyl Graphic Supplies & Equipment | Specialty Graphics


----------



## napturelle (Jan 7, 2021)

mfatty500 said:


> Specialty Graphics Vinyl Graphic Supplies & Equipment | Specialty Graphics


THANK YOU I'VE BEEN COMPARING PRICES WITH THEM AS WELL


----------



## napturelle (Jan 7, 2021)

into the T said:


> check this thread for ideas


Thank you so much, scrolling through the posts now


----------

